# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2018



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2018 às 07:47)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2018 às 07:47)

Bom dia, Abril começa fresquinho com 5,1°C e céu nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Abr 2018 às 10:33)

Ceu nublado por cirroestratos , sigo com 13.7.
Boa pascoa.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2018 às 10:40)

Boas, por aqui a visita pascal começa com uns agradáveis 15,2°C e vento moderado de leste.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (1 Abr 2018 às 10:41)

8.3°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a tentar brilhar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2018 às 11:20)

Boas ...sol e nuvens altas ,com 13.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2018 às 13:56)

Boas, sol com 18,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2018 às 16:55)

Boas, algumas nuvens e 19,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2018 às 19:01)

Boas...dia calmo e ambiente quente pela tarde ,com 16.9ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Abr 2018 às 19:05)

Boas céu  nublado por altoestratos, o vento sopra fraco de SE

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2018 às 20:51)

Boas...nada se mexe ,mais nublado ,temperatura subiu ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2018 às 21:30)

Boa noite, ambiente tranquilo com 17,3°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Abr 2018 às 06:51)

Bom dia, vento moderado a forte de SW com 13,5°C, céu muito nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2018 às 12:50)

Boas ...neste momento aguaceiros moderados,depois de uma manhã só nublada ,ainda chuviscou pelas 8h...só dei para molhar a estrada ,com 13.4ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2018 às 13:50)

Boas...de momento mais alguns aguaceiros,com 13.4ºC...não se mexe .


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Abr 2018 às 13:55)

Boas pela Serra nevoeiro bastante cerrado a temperatura a oscilar entre os 7 e os 8 .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2018 às 15:03)

Boas ainda continua mas fraca,com 13.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2018 às 15:33)

Chuva torrencial durante cerca de 10min por volta das 15h20 no centro de Viseu, as estradas viraram rios em instantes. Já não via uma descarga assim há bastante tempo!

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Abr 2018 às 15:34)

Pedro disse:


> Chuva torrencial durante cerca de 10min por volta das 15h20 no centro de Viseu, as estradas viraram rios em instantes. Já não via uma descarga assim há bastante tempo!
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk



Nem dei por nada! Estava debaixo de água mas na banheira!


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2018 às 15:35)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Nem dei por nada! Estava debaixo de água mas na banheira!


Desde a Rotunda do Viso até chegar ao Politécnico

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2018 às 16:54)

Boas...ainda ...temperatura subiu ,com 14.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## baojoao (2 Abr 2018 às 17:31)

Pedro disse:


> Chuva torrencial durante cerca de 10min por volta das 15h20 no centro de Viseu, as estradas viraram rios em instantes. Já não via uma descarga assim há bastante tempo!
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


Por aqui também choveu bastante nesse período.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2018 às 21:17)

Boas....céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Abr 2018 às 21:50)

Boas, por a chuva rendeu 1,7mm apenas, 13,8°C por agora.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Abr 2018 às 22:22)

Aqui ainda acumulou *9.7mm*, graças ao forte aguaceiro do início da tarde, atrás mencionado.


----------



## huguh (2 Abr 2018 às 23:09)

aguaceiros moderados nas ultimas horas
vai caindo mais um agora


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Abr 2018 às 07:43)

Bom dia, 11,1°C com 1,2mm no acumulado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (3 Abr 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia, pela Cova da Beira vai chovendo bem, com a temperatura rondar os 8ºC e vento fraco do quadrante oeste.
Acumulação de 9mm hoje.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Abr 2018 às 10:40)

Bom dia. Mínima de 8.1°C.
De momento só nuvens negras na encosta a serem varridas pelo vento...
11.2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Abr 2018 às 13:03)

continua a cair chuva moderada a intensa desde manhã cedo.


----------



## huguh (3 Abr 2018 às 13:25)

chuva forte sem parar, incrivel


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2018 às 13:48)

Várzea da Serra chegou agora aos 30,0mm hoje. Nada mau!

O caudal do Varosa está de novo em alta, e a barragem (de pequena dimensão) já começou a descarregar.


----------



## huguh (3 Abr 2018 às 15:58)

chuva forte agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2018 às 16:21)

Boas chuva forte puxada a vento ,com 11.7ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2018 às 17:06)

Boas...parece uma tarde inverno ,chuva e vento...agora parou e abriu ,pelo radar vêm mais a caminho ,com 10.8ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Abr 2018 às 17:09)

Boas  pela serra a temperatura nos 7,com o vento a soprar moderado  de S. E,  valente aguaceiro que caiu a pouco 


Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2018 às 18:04)

Boas ...o radar não engana ,têm estado a chover bem e puxada a vento ,temperatura a descer,com 9.4ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## huguh (3 Abr 2018 às 19:34)

muita chuva e vento agora


----------



## huguh (3 Abr 2018 às 20:06)

céu muito escuro a toda a volta da Régua
periodos de chuva forte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2018 às 20:39)

Boas...tudo mais calmo,quase sem vento e céu mais limpo ,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Abr 2018 às 23:33)

*8.3ºC*
*21.3mm*


----------



## huguh (4 Abr 2018 às 00:41)

que belo dia de chuva contínua praticamente sem parar.
E ainda continua. assim sim


----------



## Bajorious (4 Abr 2018 às 01:22)

Boas. Chuva fraca, vento moderado mas com rajadas fortes.
6.7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Abr 2018 às 07:38)

Bom dia, durante a madrugada períodos de chuva forte, acumulado de 17,0mm, 11,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (4 Abr 2018 às 09:53)

Mais uma bela rega. 19,5 mm


----------



## Nickname (4 Abr 2018 às 11:03)

*9.5ºC*
Chove moderadamente.
*13.5mm*


----------



## Z13 (4 Abr 2018 às 11:25)

*8.5ºC* por Bragança

Mínima de 5,6ºC.

Levo *11mm* acumulados hoje.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Abr 2018 às 12:27)

Há cerca de 30m, a nevar bem nas Penhas da Saúde com 2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2018 às 14:35)

Boas...a manhã foi de céu nublado com vários momentos de aguaceiros puxados a vento ,mais abertas agora de tarde com algum sol,com 15.2ºC e 1.0mm de hoje.

Dados de ontem 8.5ºC / 16.7ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## MipsUc (4 Abr 2018 às 16:36)

Viva, 
Por aqui o mês leva 29,2mm de acumulado. A temperatura está nos 14,5ºC. Tem estado algum vento esta tarde e não tem chovido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2018 às 17:52)

Boas...a tarde continua ventosa ,céu cada vez mais limpo ,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2018 às 18:59)

Boas...céu mais limpo e o vento a ficar mais fraco,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Abr 2018 às 21:00)

Boas, manha de aguaceiros, pela Serra a temperatura nos 5° o vento a soprar fraco ,o nevoeiro tambem marcou presenca.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (4 Abr 2018 às 21:33)

Por volta das 17h o acesso à Torre ainda permanecia encerrado. Era visível o intenso nevoeiro na parte mais alta da serra. Nas Penhas da Saúde, com 2°C e vento moderado a forte, não se podia estar muito tempo fora do carro. Faço ideia como estaria na Torre.


----------



## Nickname (4 Abr 2018 às 23:18)

*6ºC
14.7mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Abr 2018 às 07:31)

Bom dia, alguma geada visível com mínima de 0,0°C, algum nevoeiro com 3,7°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (5 Abr 2018 às 08:10)

Bom dia, por aqui céu limpo com a temperatura rondar os 5ºC, no fundo do vale rondava os 3ºC com vento fraquinho de SO.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2018 às 14:22)

Boas ...não é para durar muito tempo,mas voltamos aos dias de Primavera, sem vento e sol quente ,mais limpo pela manhã  e nuvens altas agora pela tarde,com 17.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2018 às 16:34)

Boas ...mais quente e céu mais limpo,com 19.0ºC e vento fraco...nada mau .


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Abr 2018 às 19:14)

Boas vista da Serra da Estrela hoje pela manhã,  pela serra vento moderado de leste céu com algumas  nuvens. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2018 às 19:31)

Boas...o dia a findar limpo  e vento fraco ,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Abr 2018 às 22:08)

Boas, dia primaveril com vento moderado e máxima de 20,6°C, temperatura atual de 11,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2018 às 22:10)

Boas...noite calma ,ainda com 12.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 19.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2018 às 07:50)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro com mínima de 5,0°C, atual de 5,6°C, céu com algumas nuvens altas.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (6 Abr 2018 às 13:10)

começou a chover há 20minutos, já  se vai intensificando
agora vai sem parar!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2018 às 13:15)

Boas ...manhã por aqui...ainda de Primavera ,muito sol desde de manhã  e céu limpo,nuvens no horizonte ,com 18.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (6 Abr 2018 às 13:30)

*11ºC *
Vento a aumentar de intensidade, ainda não choveu por aqui.
Mínima: *3.7ºC*


----------



## Nickname (6 Abr 2018 às 15:06)

*10ºC
4.6mm* ao fim da 1ª hora de chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2018 às 15:08)

Nickname disse:


> *10ºC
> 4.6mm* ao fim da 1ª hora de chuva.


Por Vila Chã levo já 6,0mm, tem chovido bem nesta última hora  

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2018 às 15:13)

Boas...já sem sol,ainda meio nublado e abafado,vento aumentou de SSW moderado e quente,muito escuro a SWW ,a chuva ainda vai demorar algum tempo,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2018 às 15:54)

Boas...já chegou ,foi rápido ,aguaceiros puxados a vento ,com 16.6ºC...já vai baixando.


----------



## Norther (6 Abr 2018 às 16:13)

Por aqui também já chove, a 15 min. sensivelmente, com a temperatura rondar os 13ºC e vento fraco a moderado de oeste.


----------



## Nickname (6 Abr 2018 às 16:26)

*9.8ºC*
Chove mais intensamente agora, depois de ter passados as últimas 2 horas numa cadência quase constante.
*10.7mm*

O mês segue em 56.4mm.

Vouzela já vai nos 25mm de acumulado.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVO3


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2018 às 16:35)

Continua a chuva moderada, certinha e constante. Estou com 9,9°C, está bem fresco e húmido este início de primavera 

Por agora, já vão 12,9mm

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2018 às 16:45)

Boas...neste momento já certinha ,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Abr 2018 às 17:17)

*9.3ºC
15mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2018 às 18:34)

Boas...continua ...mais moderada ,com 10.2ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2018 às 18:49)

Praticamente já não chove

7,8°C no momento e um acumulado de 15,3mm

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (6 Abr 2018 às 19:47)

Viva, 
Por aqui também já não chove. Agora está sol 
Temperatura nos 8,6°C e a frente rendeu 23,2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2018 às 20:04)

Boas...já não chove,abertas a poente ,vento acalmou ,com 9.4ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (6 Abr 2018 às 20:05)

*7.5ºC*
Já não chove desde as 19h.
Acumulou *20.8mm*


----------



## Nickname (6 Abr 2018 às 20:57)

*7ºC
*
Desmoronamento de terras na N228, um pouco a Norte de São Pedro do Sul


----------



## MipsUc (6 Abr 2018 às 21:03)

Foto do por do Sol de hoje (vista para o Caramulo):


----------



## DaniFR (6 Abr 2018 às 23:16)

Incrível a quantidade de neve acumulada nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela. Aqui se percebo o porquê da dificuldade dos acessos e de manter as estradas transitáveis.

Foto de Manuel Ferreira


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Abr 2018 às 01:54)

Boas , manha bastante soalheira e agradavel , de tarde muita chuva as derrocadas sao Uma constante , sigo com 8, 9 .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (7 Abr 2018 às 01:56)

Boas. Nevoeiro a instalar-se.
7.2°C // 87%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (7 Abr 2018 às 10:39)

7.3°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã com alguma chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2018 às 11:16)

Boas...alguma chuva durante a noite...de momento meio nublado com abertas e alguns pingos ,com 10.9ºC e 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 6.5ºC / 19.3ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Abr 2018 às 11:21)

Segue mais um dia com tempo fresco (10,5°C neste momento) e céu maioritariamente nublado, com algumas abertas ocasionais. 

Confesso que apesar de o inverno ser a minha estação preferida já sinto falta duns bons dias consecutivos de sol e tempo ameno. Dado ter estado fora desde o final do verão já não sinto na pele um bom dia de sol com pelo menos 20°C desde 25 de setembro, já cansa 

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Abr 2018 às 13:06)

Ceu com algumas abertas e sol a espreitar vento nulo , sigo 16 5

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Abr 2018 às 13:55)

Boas,
Hoje em Lamego
( vim ver os filhotes)
Está céu nublado mas com algumas abertas 
11,5°C
75% HR 
1006 hPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Abr 2018 às 15:20)

Boas um trovao a pouco seguido de queda de granizo passou a chuva.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2018 às 17:48)

Boas...a tarde foi passsada com alguns aguaceiros,de vez em quando ,muita nuvem e vento fraco,com 11.3ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Z13 (7 Abr 2018 às 18:08)

Imagens partilhadas no Facebook, por condutores na Auto-Estrada A4, entre Macedo de Cavaleiros e Bragança pouco depois das 17h.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2018 às 19:24)

Boas...fim de tarde calma ,muita nuvem ainda há solta ,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2018 às 22:52)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 9.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 13.9ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (8 Abr 2018 às 10:38)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.3°C.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Abr 2018 às 10:40)

Mais uma manhã com céu muito nublado, até agora se precipitação que me tenha apercebido

Atual 9,3°C

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2018 às 11:20)

Boas...meio nublado e sem chuva ,com 13.1ºC...o sol quando aparece é quente .


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 16:33)

Algumas pessoas até pensavam que estas fotos eram no Canadá, mas o nosso país, tem tanto de pequeno, como de belo.


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Abr 2018 às 16:39)

Cai mais um aguaceiro ,sigo com 10.8.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2018 às 17:21)

Boas ...por aqui já algum tempo,aguaceiros certinhos ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## huguh (8 Abr 2018 às 17:31)

muita chuva e vento forte agora com rajadas
até assobia


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Abr 2018 às 17:40)

Chove forte , o vento sopra com rajadas.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (8 Abr 2018 às 17:57)

*5.6ºC*, vento moderado.
Tem chovido bem na última hora.
*4.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2018 às 18:02)

Em várzea a chuva passou há pouco a neve.
2,9C de momento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Abr 2018 às 18:09)

Boas. A passagem da frente deu um valente tombo na temperatura. Passou de 13.2ºC aos 7.4ºC atuais e continua a descer.


----------



## MipsUc (8 Abr 2018 às 18:16)

Por aqui a temperatura está nos 6,4°C


----------



## Mjhb (8 Abr 2018 às 18:16)

Parece um autêntico dia de meados de janeiro: chuva, vento moderado com rajadas, é a temperatura na última hora e meia tem vindo a cair sustentadamente. 

Por agora, 5,3°C (às 15h30 estavam 12,4)


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Abr 2018 às 18:19)

Boas, chuva de madrugada manhã cinzenta, tarde soalheira e chuva novamente, fresco com 7,3°C e 5,5mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguelgjm (8 Abr 2018 às 18:36)

No Concelho de Castro-Daire, na parte norte, neva intensamente acima dos 700 metros mais coisa menos coisa. Com água neve na zona mais alta da vila. Isto quando desci da serra. Para terem noção, por volta das 5 da tarde aos 1200 metros ainda era chuva, numa hora a cota desceu de forma considerável, e a temperatura também. O que me deixa de pulga atrás da orelha para esta noite !


----------



## Nickname (8 Abr 2018 às 18:37)

Acho que está a nevar na Serra da Arada, na estrada que liga Candal(700m) a Coelheira(960m), concelho de São Pedro do Sul.

Entretanto já vai nos *5.1ºC *por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2018 às 18:42)

Boas ...a ficar uma tarde de inverno ,chuva,vento e a temperatura a descer ,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Abr 2018 às 19:17)

A 850m na serra do Caramulo (parte central, acima da vila) já nevava há cerca de de 30min atrás, de facto é interessante.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Abr 2018 às 20:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A 850m na serra do Caramulo (parte central, acima da vila) já nevava há cerca de de 30min atrás, de facto é interessante.



Infelizmente parece ter sido algo muito momentâneo e relacionado com a passagem da frente, neste momento relatam-me só chuva com alguma pouca neve pelo meio.

Aqui chove também regularmente e com 7ºC


----------



## Nickname (8 Abr 2018 às 20:10)

3.2ºC no aeródromo às 19h, água-neve deve estar próxima!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2018 às 20:15)

Boas...calmaria total,já não chove e o acalmou totalmente ,abertas a poente ,com 6.5ºC...minima de momento.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Abr 2018 às 20:20)

2,9°C 

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 20:21)

Pedro disse:


> 2,9°C
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


Xiii, em abril !!!!!!!!
A neve deve estar quase no limiar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Abr 2018 às 20:33)

Pedro disse:


> 2,9°C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está tanto frio em Vila Chã de Sá como no aeródromo?Se os teus dados estiverem corretos, são


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Abr 2018 às 20:36)

Por aqui a temperatura tambem desceu mas nao dessa maneira , sigo com 6.3.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Abr 2018 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui 7,4°C e 6,7mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (8 Abr 2018 às 21:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Está tanto frio em Vila Chã de Sá como no aeródromo?Se os teus dados estiverem corretos, são



Neste momento já voltei para Coimbra, não sei como está, mas de facto a descida pareceu-me demasiado intensa... Eu tenho tido alguns problemas com o pluviómetro (mediu pouco mais de 300mm em março quando na cidade passou bem dos 400 se não me engano) mas o termohigrómetro não me tem levantado nenhumas suspeitas :/
Lamento se estiver a induzir em erro


----------



## Nickname (8 Abr 2018 às 21:19)

Aqui está tudo estagnado.
Temperatura nos *4.8ºC*, acumulado nos *5.8mm*

Acumulado mensal: *73.3mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Abr 2018 às 21:48)

Pedro disse:


> Neste momento já voltei para Coimbra, não sei como está, mas de facto a descida pareceu-me demasiado intensa... Eu tenho tido alguns problemas com o pluviómetro (mediu pouco mais de 300mm em março quando na cidade passou bem dos 400 se não me engano) mas o termohigrómetro não me tem levantado nenhumas suspeitas :/
> Lamento se estiver a induzir em erro



Por mim está tudo bem, fiz a observação porque achei mesmo curioso o valor, tendo em conta as temperaturas dos locais vizinhos. Eu próprio acho que tenho os meus valores de temperatura inflacionados em algumas décimas, mas isso só o vou desmistificar quando adquirir uma estação decente.


----------



## Nickname (8 Abr 2018 às 22:02)

*4.6ºC
6.1mm

*


----------



## Nickname (8 Abr 2018 às 22:39)

Já há estradas cortadas no concelho de Resende.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Abr 2018 às 23:21)

Aos 850m no Caramulo (parte central) a neve já está a começar de acumular!

Aqui sigo com 5.9ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Nickname (8 Abr 2018 às 23:52)

*4ºC*
*6.3mm*


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Abr 2018 às 00:18)

No Caramulo ao que parece está a acumular bem. Mesmo com os seus 1075 metros não tem por hábito ser muito presenteado com nevões.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2127767690573569&id=100000210771303


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Abr 2018 às 00:18)

Cai mais um aguaceiro , desta vez a temperatura Vai nos 4.3 , estou a cerca de 300 mts de altitude na Serra deve ser Neve.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Abr 2018 às 00:28)

Penedono, +/- 900 metros de altitude


----------



## Nickname (9 Abr 2018 às 07:50)

*4.2ºC
3mm*


----------



## Norther (9 Abr 2018 às 08:16)

Pela Cova da Beira foi uma noite de chuva, por vezes água neve, a temperatura ronda 2ºC e vento do quadrante Norte.
Temos neve no solo acima dos 900m, está bonita a encosta.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Abr 2018 às 08:25)

Bom dia, 7,9°C com mínima de madrugada de 0,0°C, chuva.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Abr 2018 às 08:25)

Um video publicado há pouco no facebook do Visit Caramulo.


----------



## Nickname (9 Abr 2018 às 09:12)

Em Penedono caiu bem


----------



## Serrano (9 Abr 2018 às 09:42)

No Sarzedo chegou a nevar durante a noite, mas sem qualquer acumulação, somente acima dos 900/950msnm é que ficou ligeiramente branco.


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2018 às 10:43)

Carregou mesmo bem em Penedono!

Em Várzea a neve só acumulou nas serras à volta da aldeia. Desta vez a precipitação foi escassa. Apenas 1mm durante toda a noite. 

Agora chove fraco com 3,6ºC.

O acumulado deste mês de Abril vai em 115,8mm.
Desde 1 de Janeiro vai em 708,0mm. (Em falta a precipitação de 27 e 28 de Fevereiro, dias da chuva congelante, em que o pluviometro nada registou).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2018 às 11:12)

Boas ...voltamos ao inverno ,com 6.9ºC e aguaceiros gelados .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2018 às 12:14)

Boas ...os aguaceiros continuam ,com 7.7ºC...máxima de momento.


----------



## MipsUc (9 Abr 2018 às 12:17)

Boas, 
Por aqui tem chuvido e parece que voltámos ao inverno. Por agora 8,2°C e um acumulado de 5,6mm (desde as 00h de hoje). O acumulado mensal é de 68,4mm. A mínima de madrugada foi aos 4,8°C


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Abr 2018 às 13:26)

Boas pela Serra do Acor Neve tambem desceu a cotas baixas ontem perto na meia noite segudo relatos nevava bem , hoje ja muita Neve derreteu a cotas rondou os 900 mts
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2018 às 13:56)

Boas ...os aguaceiros fracos continua ,com 8.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2018 às 15:36)

Cooperação com B.V. Loriga na limpeza da E.N.231 Portela de Arão - Alvoco da Serra para a passagem do autocarro escolar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2018 às 16:31)

Boas...de momento não chove,só nublado ,com 9.6ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Talhada (9 Abr 2018 às 17:55)

Talhada - Serra de Montemuro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































Enviado do meu LEX626 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (9 Abr 2018 às 18:44)

aguaceiro intenso a cair neste momento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2018 às 19:54)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,só nublado e vento fraco,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Abr 2018 às 21:16)

Boas. Mínima desta noite foi 3.7°C com alguma neve acumulada na encosta da cidade (800-1000m).

Actual de 8.4° com chuva fraca.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2018 às 21:42)

Talhada disse:


> Talhada - Serra de Montemuro


Fenomenal!  Abril, neves mil...


----------



## Nickname (10 Abr 2018 às 00:02)

Temperatura segue nos *7.5ºC*
Ontem acumulou *7.1mm.*

Monteiras, Castro Daire (+/- 900m)

Cruzamento entre a N231 e M550, concelho de Castro Daire (+/-1000m)

Feirão, Resende (+/-1100m)

Gralheira, Cinfães (+/-1100m)


----------



## huguh (10 Abr 2018 às 01:12)

volta a chuva !


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Abr 2018 às 06:17)

Chove forte ,sigo com 8.3.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Abr 2018 às 07:43)

Bom dia, 11°C com chuva continua, 1,0mm a cada dez minutos

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (10 Abr 2018 às 08:03)

Bom dia, por aqui madrugada de chuva, com um acumulado até agora que ronda os 15mm, neste momento chove bem, a temperatura a descer, ronda os 6ºC com vento por vezes moderado do quadrante Norte.
Começa agora entrar a bolsa de ar frio aos 5000m, vamos ver no que dá a tarde.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Abr 2018 às 08:20)

Em.varzea da Serra já esta a nevar!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2018 às 10:24)

Boas ...presente ,com 7.7ºC  e 4.0mm .

Dados de ontem 4.3ºC / 10.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## baojoao (10 Abr 2018 às 10:48)




----------



## Nickname (10 Abr 2018 às 11:51)

*7ºC*, vento fraco.
Volta a chuva moderada, depois de duas horas de ausência.
*16.2mm*

Acumulado mensal: *97.3mm*
Acumulado anual: *740.2mm*

"Nasceu" uma nova estação wunderground, em Nespereira, Pinheiro de Lafões, Oliveira de Frades, zona bem chuvosa.
Hoje vai quase nos 26mm de acumulado :
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOLIVEIR6

Não passa ninguém!!!


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2018 às 14:05)

Aqui por Bragança tivemos um aguaceiro de água-neve no inicio da tarde.

Por agora 4ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 14:08)

"Ficam fotos, enviadas por seguidores da Luso Meteo e da Meteo Trás-os-Montes, a ilustrar mais um nevão que está a cair hoje em atltudes muito baixas para a época."




Mais uma vez excelentes fotos do nosso país com várias localidades do norte, "vestidas" de branco.


----------



## tomalino (10 Abr 2018 às 14:22)

O meu Pai reporta que neva em Mogadouro.


----------



## Norther (10 Abr 2018 às 14:34)

Pela Cova da Beira o frio ainda não se faz sentir, a temperatura ronda os 7ºC, nem na Serra, as Penhas estão com 0,8ºC e na Torre -1,7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2018 às 14:42)

Boas,

neva em Azinhoso ( Mogadouro ) neste momento, caiu um  curto aguaceiro de neve há minutos, com 1ºc 

Webcam do aeródromo ( 714 m).

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?station_id=33&lang=en


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2018 às 15:10)

Boas ...neste momento,mais uma aguaceiro forte puxado a vento e frio,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Abr 2018 às 16:01)

Boas. Mínima da noite foi de 5.9°C.
Agora vento mais intenso com rajadas fortes, e chuva fraca. A maior precipitação é empurrada para Sul e Este da cidade...

8.6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2018 às 17:23)

Pelas 14:30h, entre os 1000m e os 1300m. A acumulação começava por volta dos 800m.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2018 às 17:26)

Mogadouro esta tarde ( Foto de Francisco Pinto)


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2018 às 17:30)

No topo, aos 1300m.









Cá mais para baixo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2018 às 19:02)

Boas...de momento sol,mas a poente escuro ,9.6ºC e vento fresco de WNW.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2018 às 19:05)

Dan disse:


> Pelas 14:30h, entre os 1000m e os 1300m. A acumulação comaçava por volta dos 800m.


A Nogueira tem apanhado um fartote de neve este ano


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2018 às 19:06)

Dan disse:


> No topo, aos 1300m.
> Cá mais para baixo.


Acho que nunca tinha visto mammatus com neve  Espectacular


----------



## criz0r (10 Abr 2018 às 19:27)

Fantásticas as fotos @Dan


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2018 às 21:35)

Boas...céu pouco nublado de momento e vento fraco,com 5.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Abr 2018 às 21:45)

Boas, 7,8°C quase sempre a chuver, 28,5mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (10 Abr 2018 às 22:49)

*3.8ºC*
Acumulado: *21mm*


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2018 às 23:58)

Dan disse:


> Pelas 14:30h, entre os 1000m e os 1300m. A acumulação comaçava por volta dos 800m.



Muito bonito! 

Durante os anos que vivi em Bragança não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto acumulações tão generosas em Abril na Serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Abr 2018 às 01:13)

Boa noite. Já não chove desde o meio da tarde. Tudo calmo, mas bastante frio.
3.9°C // 87%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Abr 2018 às 07:57)

Bom dia, céu limpo com 3,4°C, mínima de 0,0°C, 0,2mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Abr 2018 às 08:14)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, céu limpo com 3,4°C, mínima de 0,0°C, 0,2mm.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


Vista para Sul






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (11 Abr 2018 às 08:32)

Bom dia, por aqui céu limpo e a temperatura a pouco marcava 1ºC, tive que raspar o vidro do meu carro, tinha o chamado caramelo, congelou. Está um belo dia, para ir a serra... sábado tenho que lá ir.


----------



## baojoao (11 Abr 2018 às 09:12)

Para já nevoeiro o que é natural com o Rio Dão aqui ao lado. Ontem foi mais um dia com alguma chuva e com granizo por várias vezes. Gosto do tempo assim, mas não está nada bom para as minhas voltinhas de bike.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Abr 2018 às 10:11)

Camadão impressionante na Torre para esta altura do ano. A esplanada totalmente enterrada... E ainda vai aumentar até ao final desta semana!


----------



## Nickname (11 Abr 2018 às 10:11)

A manhã começou com nevoeiro e uma mínima bem baixa, *0.3ºC*
De momento, céu pouco nublaDo e* 7ºC*

Acumulado:*0.3mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2018 às 10:30)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Camadão impressionante na Torre para esta altura do ano. A esplanada totalmente enterrada... E ainda vai aumentar até ao final desta semana!



Mesmo, amanhã boas quantidades em perspectiva.





Fonte: https://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Guarda/Serra_da_Estrela_-_Torre/hour_by_hour_detailed.html


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Abr 2018 às 13:15)

Boas pela serra  a temperatura nos 4*,com o vento a soprar  forte ontem pela tarde  caiu um bom nevão na Serra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2018 às 13:29)

Boas...é só ventania fria ,com 12.1ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## baojoao (11 Abr 2018 às 13:45)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas pela serra  a temperatura nos 4*,com o vento a soprar  forte ontem pela tarde  caiu um bom nevão na Serra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa é a estrada para a zona do Colcurinho ou nem por isso?


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Abr 2018 às 20:06)

baojoao disse:


> Essa é a estrada para a zona do Colcurinho ou nem por isso?


Boas nao , esta Estrada fica por cima do Tojo segue em direcao a covanca e pampilhosa da Serra , no colcurinho tambem havia Neve , aqui esta a Uma altitude de cerca de 1100 mts.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2018 às 22:02)

Boas...tudo mais calmo,sem vento ,céu pouco nublado,com 9.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## Norther (11 Abr 2018 às 22:41)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas pela serra  a temperatura nos 4*,com o vento a soprar  forte ontem pela tarde  caiu um bom nevão na Serra. xcx
> 
> 
> 
> ...






o pico do Cebolo devia de ter boa acumulação não! está 1400m.


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Abr 2018 às 23:14)

Sim o Pico do cebolo pelo que me era visivel tinha boa acumulacao , a altitude e comp referes 1420 mts.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (12 Abr 2018 às 01:34)

Boas. Algumas nuvens mas tudo calmo.
7.0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Abr 2018 às 07:45)

Bom dia, céu cinzento ainda sem chuva com 10,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (12 Abr 2018 às 09:17)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Sim o Pico do cebolo pelo que me era visivel tinha boa acumulacao , a altitude e comp referes 1420 mts.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk





Deste lado de cá costumo vê-lo desde alguns locais, mas não tive oportunidade de passar por eles, costumo subi-lo uma vez por ano, a partir de Sobral de S. Miguel, tem umas belas vistas.

Esta noite foi de aguaceiros fracos e vento fraquinho, mas agora está começar chover bem, com uma temperatura que ronda os 6ºC e vento fraco de NO.
Nas próximas horas deverá cair outro grande nevão acima dos 1500m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2018 às 11:16)

Boas ...com 8.4ºC e 4.0mm...temperatura desde as 0h só oscilou 1.0ºC.


----------



## vifra (12 Abr 2018 às 11:21)

Bom dia a todos.
Tem sido uns dias de excelentes eventos neste inicio de primavera. A webcam da Gralheira está inoperacional até meados do próximo mês devido a actualização do firmware que correu mal. Para colmatar a falta de imagens deixo-vos alguns registos deste último evento que em termos de neve tem sido o mais generoso deste inverno na Gralheira..


























Fotos de Inês Neves e de Elisabete Francisco


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Abr 2018 às 12:17)

Norther disse:


> Esta noite foi de aguaceiros fracos e vento fraquinho, mas agora está começar chover bem, com uma temperatura que ronda os 6ºC e vento fraco de NO.
> Nas próximas horas deverá cair outro grande nevão acima dos 1500m.



Imagino a acumulação na Torre no Sábado... deve ser das maiores, se não a maior em largos anos. Diria mesmo que se não chover muito entretanto pode aguentar alguma neve no solo até Junho.


----------



## Norther (12 Abr 2018 às 12:55)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Imagino a acumulação na Torre no Sábado... deve ser das maiores, se não a maior em largos anos. Diria mesmo que se não chover muito entretanto pode aguentar alguma neve no solo até Junho.





Digo já que é das maiores dos últimos 10 anos pelo menos, já a muito que as pistas não têm tanta acumulação, ontem falei com um colega que trabalha por lá e há zonas nas pistas que devem andar nos 3 metros altura.
Há 4 anos ainda caminhei no inicio de Julho no planalto da Torre com grandes mantos de neve, e durante o inverno não nevou tanto, agora depende se vem muita chuva e calor, se não, a neve pode durar até ao meio do verão pelo menos, as chamadas "geleiras".


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2018 às 12:57)

Boas ....com 8.7ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2018 às 13:56)

Boas ...neste momento aguaceiros mais brandos,vento de SEE,com 8.9ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2018 às 15:00)

Boas...voltou novamente com alguma força,com 9.2ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## Norther (12 Abr 2018 às 16:30)

impressionante carga de água durante a tarde toda, a torre está ficar enterrada neve


----------



## baojoao (12 Abr 2018 às 16:45)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2018 às 17:15)

Boas...já não ,a poente com abertas ,com 9.6ºC e 13.0 mm.


----------



## huguh (12 Abr 2018 às 17:24)

chuva intensa!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2018 às 18:04)

Boas...já com sol e nuvens,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2018 às 19:25)

Boas...de momento mais limpo o céu ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Abr 2018 às 21:31)

Boas , hoje pela Serra e Durante a tarde muita chuva com a temperatura nos 5 , aos 1100 metros ainda era visivel alguma Neve , hoje o pico da cebola nao me era visivel devido ao nevoeiro que tapava o Monte .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2018 às 22:28)

Boas... noite calma...sem vento ,céu limpo,com 6.4ºC...minima de momento.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Abr 2018 às 01:15)

Boas. Bastante nevoeiro.
6.4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Abr 2018 às 07:54)

Bom dia, hoje muito diferente de ontem, muito frio com mínima de 2,8°C, atual de 4,3.

Vista para Sul







Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Abr 2018 às 10:22)

O vento foi assim tão forte que levou a câmera até à Gronelândia?


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2018 às 10:44)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O vento foi assim tão forte que levou a câmera até à Gronelândia?


Formidável!

Só para se ter uma noção da quantidade de neve, deixo uma fotografia da webcam do meteoestrela no passado dia 06 de Janeiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2018 às 11:21)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O vento foi assim tão forte que levou a câmera até à Gronelândia?


Espectacular! Que camadão...em Abril!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2018 às 12:27)

Boas ...bem melhor hoje ,sol e nuvens ,com 12.7ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.1ºC / 11.6ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2018 às 13:58)

Há quem chame "o nevão do século" à série sucessiva de nevadas que tem caído na Serra da Estrela. As fotos do João Pinheiro, do Tortosendo, conhecedor da serra e dos trabalhos de manutenção da estação de esqui, são bem reveladoras da quantidade que tem caído e de como é difícil aceder ao topo da Serra. "Para ter ideia da quantidade de neve - diz ele, basta imaginar-se na Torre a andar sobre os telhados do centro comercial. Está tudo coberto. Não se vêem portas, nem janelas, nem telhados".


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2018 às 17:20)

Boas...tarde calma,com vento fraco ,com sol e nuvens,com 14.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2018 às 19:30)

Boas...mais limpo ,vento fraco,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2018 às 21:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Há quem chame "o nevão do século" à série sucessiva de nevadas que tem caído na Serra da Estrela. As fotos do João Pinheiro, do Tortosendo, conhecedor da serra e dos trabalhos de manutenção da estação de esqui, são bem reveladoras da quantidade que tem caído e de como é difícil aceder ao topo da Serra. "Para ter ideia da quantidade de neve - diz ele, basta imaginar-se na Torre a andar sobre os telhados do centro comercial. Está tudo coberto. Não se vêem portas, nem janelas, nem telhados".


Fui até à Estrela hoje, não estava bem nos planos pois sabia que o acesso à Torre estava fechado mas acabei por ir até lá "investigar"... 
A neve está toda lá no alto, para cima dos 1400m, mas onde há, há muita, mesmo muita neve, não me lembro de ver a serra com tanta. Todo o vale de Piornos está branco, e com uma boa camada, nunca o tinha visto assim. O topo para cima dos Cântaros estava encoberto. Em Manteigas o termómetro do carro marcava 4ºC pelas 16h00, lá em cima já não sei, esqueci-me completamente do termómetro com aquela neve toda para ver e ! Mas a dada altura começou a soprar um vento gelado e comecei a ver o meu bafo por isso deviam já estar menos de 4ºC.

E como não ia com calçado adequado - é o que dá ir para a neve de improviso, dei um bom par de trambolhões no Covão d'Ametade, resultado: estou um bocadinho dorido... 
Não estava muita gente, se calhar tiveram medo da sexta-feira 13  Amanhã deve ser uma enchente...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2018 às 21:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Fui até à Estrela hoje, não estava bem nos planos pois sabia que o acesso à Torre estava fechado mas acabei por ir até lá "investigar"...
> A neve está toda lá no alto, para cima dos 1400m, mas onde há, há muita, mesmo muita neve, não me lembro de ver a serra com tanta. Todo o vale de Piornos está branco, e com uma boa camada, nunca o tinha visto assim. O topo para cima dos Cântaros estava encoberto. Em Manteigas o termómetro do carro marcava 4ºC pelas 16h00, lá em cima já não sei, esqueci-me completamente do termómetro com aquela neve toda para ver e ! Mas a dada altura começou a soprar um vento gelado e comecei a ver o meu bafo por isso deviam já estar menos de 4ºC.
> 
> E como não ia com calçado adequado - é o que dá ir para a neve de improviso, dei um bom par de trambolhões no Covão d'Ametade, resultado: estou um bocadinho dorido...
> Não estava muita gente, se calhar tiveram medo da sexta-feira 13  Amanhã deve ser uma enchente...



Pois o pessoal aproveita sempre o fim-de-semana para passear e ver a neve, mas pelas fotos que tenho visto no facebook, e posso dizer que só vi neve uma vez na vida, creio que foi em 2006, se não me engano, que foi quando nevou quase em todo o país, eu achei as fotos espectaculares, algumas saídas de cenários de filmes, em que se ve as retroesvadoras a abrir as trincheiras como já lhes chamam, e ve-se que uma retroescavadora, que são das maiores e com lagartas é pequena em relação á parede de neve.
Aqui até já ouvi as pessoas a dizer que a Serra da Estrela deve ter neve até ao Verão, mas até é bom, pois no fim dessa neve toda derreter, vai ser muita água que irá ser libertada para as linhas de água.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2018 às 21:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois o pessoal aproveita sempre o fim-de-semana para passear e ver a neve, mas pelas fotos que tenho visto no facebook, e posso dizer que só vi neve uma vez na vida, creio que foi em 2006, se não me engano, que foi quando nevou quase em todo o país, eu achei as fotos espectaculares, algumas saídas de cenários de filmes, em que se ve as retroesvadoras a abrir as trincheiras como já lhes chamam, e ve-se que uma retroescavadora, que são das maiores e com lagartas é pequena em relação á parede de neve.
> Aqui até já ouvi as pessoas a dizer que a Serra da Estrela deve ter neve até ao Verão, mas até é bom, pois no fim dessa neve toda derreter, vai ser muita água que irá ser libertada para as linhas de água.


Digo-te que não envergonha ninguém assim como está, é neve a sério!  Falei com um turista alemão que também estava a parar nos mesmo sítios que eu e estava deslumbrado com a paisagem  Notei também que o Zêzere não corria com um caudal torrencial, corria bem mas nada do outro mundo. Um claro sinal das temperaturas que se mantêm muito negativas lá por cima, retendo a neve. Se derretesse toda de repente haveria cheias em Manteigas certamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2018 às 22:16)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 10.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (14 Abr 2018 às 11:06)

9.5°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens no horizonte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2018 às 11:34)

Boas ...hoje sim...Primavera ,com 16.0ºC...bom ambiente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2018 às 12:43)

Boas ...mais nuvens e mais quente,com 17.5ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2018 às 17:39)




----------



## Norther (14 Abr 2018 às 19:28)

E hoje fui la, a pe a torre, magnificos senários, estava calor, a temperatura rondava os 2°C no cimo e vento fraco, mais logo meto fotos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2018 às 20:39)

Boas...tarde ,hoje dei para andar de manga curta no quintal...de tarde ,fim de tarde calma ,com 14.3ºC,céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2018 às 22:05)

Boas...mais nublado e vento fraco,com 13.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (14 Abr 2018 às 22:51)

Boas. Chuva ainda a chegar a Coimbra, mais uma horita e meia e chega cá. Ou não.

13,0ºC // 45%hr


----------



## baojoao (15 Abr 2018 às 09:50)

A etapa de hoje do III Grande Prémio Internacional das Beiras e Serra da Estrela em ciclismo teve que ser alterada. A etapa passava pela Torre, mas as estradas continuam cortadas.


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2018 às 09:58)

Manhã de chuva fraca.

Começa a aparecer a folha nova nas caducifólias e as mimosas estão também já em floração.






10ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (15 Abr 2018 às 10:33)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.3°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2018 às 11:28)

Boas...voltou ....mas fraquinha ,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Abr 2018 às 12:42)

Boa tarde, dia diferente do de ontem, chuva fraca com 5,0mm e 13,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2018 às 13:00)

Boas...fraquinha por cá continua a cair ,com 12.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (15 Abr 2018 às 14:02)

Boas tardes, deixo umas fotos de ontem de manhã, fui até a Torre a pé, com tempo muito bom.


























Cruzamento da Torre - Seia


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2018 às 14:15)

Norther disse:


>


Wow, que quantidade absurda de neve!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2018 às 14:35)

Boas...não chove,só muito nublado ,com 14.0ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2018 às 15:13)

A evolução da paisagem. Vegetação ao longo de uma linha de água, a cerca de 600m de altitude.


5 de novembro de 2017






9 de janeiro de 2018.





Hoje, 15 de abril.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2018 às 17:04)

Boas...voltou ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2018 às 19:20)

Alguns mammatus esta tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2018 às 20:07)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2018 às 22:04)

Boas...meio nublado,vento fresco de WNW,com 9.9ºC...minima do dia de momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Abr 2018 às 07:42)

Bom dia, 6,7°C com algumas nuvens e algum nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2018 às 10:44)

Boas...nuvens altas e vento fraco ,com 12.7ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.9ºC / 14.6ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## baojoao (16 Abr 2018 às 11:00)

Ontem fui ver o ciclismo à Serra. Apesar de já ter feito várias caminhadas na neve na zona do Vale do Rossim e Penhas Douradas, nunca tinha visto lá tanta neve.













Estrada das Penhas Douradas, pouco antes da cortada para o Vale do rossim

Álbum:
https://www.facebook.com/baojoao/media_set?set=a.10156371235037002.1073741846.706102001&type=3


----------



## Norther (16 Abr 2018 às 14:57)

Mais umas...
















Hoje dia de muito sol, belo dia primavera com a temperatura rondar os 15ºC, vento fraco de SE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2018 às 16:50)

Boas ...já merecíamos uns dias mais quentinhos por cá ,com 18.0ºC e algum vento de SSW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Abr 2018 às 20:12)

Boa tarde, dia muito agradável de primavera com máxima de 19,9°C, atual de 15,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2018 às 20:42)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Abr 2018 às 08:02)

Bom dia, céu limpo e 8,2°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2018 às 16:02)

Boas...uma é uma geral...ambiente quente no país todo ,bom feriado para os ALBICASTRENSES ,com 20.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2018 às 17:49)

Boas ...a tarde continua quentinha ,com 20.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2018 às 19:46)

Boas...final de tarde quente e calma ,com 19.4ºC...sem vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2018 às 21:00)




----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Abr 2018 às 21:14)

Boa noite, hoje esteve mais um dia primaveril com máxima de 25,5°C e mínima de 5,2°C, atual de 16,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2018 às 21:44)

Boas...noite calma ,com 17.0ºC...sem frio.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 21.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Abr 2018 às 07:58)

Bom dia, 8,2°C muito sol e sem nuvens.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2018 às 12:03)

Caloraça hoje, já estão *23.6ºC*
HR: 40%

Mínima:* 6.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2018 às 12:36)

Boas ...hoje parece ser mais quente...dão uma máxima de 27.0ºC ,por enquanto...ainda só vai nos 21.6ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2018 às 14:49)

Boas ...mais quente ,com 24.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 17:32)

Pinhão: 30º às 17h, dados IPMA. Estou curioso para ver as máximas de hoje das estações IPMA, infelizmente só as divulgam amanhã... É é se correr bem porque as de ontem ainda não saíram, estão atrasados...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2018 às 19:20)

Boas...final de tarde ainda quentinha ,com 23.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Abr 2018 às 22:02)

Boas pela serra  a temperatura nos  24 o vento Se deu uma ajuda,  sigo com 16.8


Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2018 às 22:29)

Boas...noite calma...sem vento ,com 16.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 24.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2018 às 14:31)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol,com 23.2ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2018 às 17:55)

Primeira célula "relevante" do dia a contornar Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo :


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2018 às 20:07)

Boas...mais um dia de Primavera ,ainda com 21.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Abr 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia, 18,5°C com céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2018 às 11:51)

Pinhão, Santa Bárbara (IPMA), foi aos* 31,1°C *de máxima, ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2018 às 12:25)

Boas ...por enquanto ainda sol meio entremeado ,hoje menos quente e mais ventoso ,com 20.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 14.0ºC / 24.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Abr 2018 às 12:37)

*23ºC*, algo ventoso, muito pólen pelo ar, mau para as alergias.
Está uma certa bruma, a visibilidade para a Serra é reduzida.

Tudo florido!!!


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2018 às 16:08)

tarde bem quente
muito calor, ja sabe bem andar de tshirt


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2018 às 17:32)

Boas ...sol e ainda algum vento,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Abr 2018 às 18:54)

*22.7ºC*
Céu cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2018 às 21:51)

Boas...meio nublado e vento fraco,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Abr 2018 às 23:57)

Noite bem amena, ainda *15ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2018 às 10:32)

Boas ...já chuviscou logo pela manhã ,de momento só muito nublado e ventania ,com 14.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 14.4ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (21 Abr 2018 às 11:15)

Já choveu um pouco no Sarzedo durante a manhã, com o termómetro a marcar 13°C neste momento.


----------



## Cesar (21 Abr 2018 às 11:45)

Céu nublado e algumas pingas já cairam, temperatura agradável.


----------



## Nickname (21 Abr 2018 às 12:10)

*18.1ºC*
Está algo abafado, céu muito nublado mas ainda sem chuva.

Vista para Sul, onde o céu está mais escuro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2018 às 12:23)

Boas ....já chove algum tempo,em forma de aguaceiros ,por enquanto certinhos ,vento acalmou ,com 13.4ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (21 Abr 2018 às 12:26)

Começou agora mesmo a chuviscar, finalmente.
Já desceu para os *16.8ºC

12:38*
Chove moderadamente.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2018 às 12:44)

Chuva moderada e constante com vento fraco há já cerca de 25-30min
16,5°C

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (21 Abr 2018 às 12:56)

*15.1ºC*
Bela chuvada nos últimos 15 minutos, já acumulou *1.8mm*

*




*


----------



## Nickname (21 Abr 2018 às 13:39)

*14ºC*
Vai chovendo, de intensidade fraca a moderada, sem interrupções.

*2.8mm*


----------



## Nickname (21 Abr 2018 às 14:21)

*13.6ºC
4mm*


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2018 às 14:26)

A temperatura desceu bem desde o início da chuva; o vento mantém-se fraco ou nulo e a chuva abrandou muito também.

Neste momento, 13,9°C e 3,3mm

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (21 Abr 2018 às 14:41)

Vila Velha de Ródão
Evento de hoje até às 14:38 horas:
- Precipitação: 18 mm.
- Temperatura: 17,3 ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2018 às 15:19)

Boas...a parar,a sul já mais claro ,com 13.4ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (21 Abr 2018 às 15:40)

*13.5ºC*
Continua a chover, fraco a moderado.
*6.1mm*

*120mm* no mês de Abril (6.4mm acima da média mensal)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2018 às 15:43)

Boas...o sol a querer aparecer ,com 14.4ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2018 às 15:44)

13,1°C e 5,3mm

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (21 Abr 2018 às 15:49)

Boas. Chuva fraca durante a manhã, mas agora é mais intensa e persistente. Nenhuma grande "trovoada" atė agora.
11.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2018 às 17:16)

Boas ...boas abertas e com sol ,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 19:29)

"Muitos são os trilhos que percorrem a zona do maciço da serra da Arada num constante sobe e desce, vales profundos e cumeadas altaneiras que permitem olhares de cortar a respiração. Com início em Póvoa das Leiras, junto à capela, segue-se um troço do designado trilho dos Incas até à cumeada da Serra da Coelhereira. Este troço tem esta designação pois assemelha-se ao verdadeiro “Inca Trail” construído pelo povo Inca, em que o caminho é conquistado à encosta abrupta através de lajes de pedra."


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2018 às 23:00)

Boas...só nublado e vento fraco,com 14.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 17.2ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (22 Abr 2018 às 10:30)

13.3°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar entre nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2018 às 14:24)

Boas ...aguaceiros já algum tempo ,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2018 às 15:44)

Boas...de momento só nublado e abafado,vento fraco,com 18.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2018 às 16:18)

Boas ...céu mais limpo,com 19.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2018 às 19:13)

Boas...já com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 20.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2018 às 21:00)

Boas...céu limpo e vento calmo ,com 18.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 21.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Abr 2018 às 07:59)

Bom dia, 13,2°C com algumas nuvens.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2018 às 11:57)

Boas ...a alvorada foi com céu encoberto ,céu mais aberto e o sol quente ,não estamos habituados a este sol meio maluco ,com 21.7ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Abr 2018 às 13:54)

Boas ceu com algumas abertas, sigo com 25.4.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2018 às 14:24)

Boas ...sol e algumas nuvens altas e médias ,com 24.4ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2018 às 15:59)

Pipocas a nascerem a Sul da Serra da Freita e Arada, já com alguma actividade eléctrica.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2018 às 17:19)

Boas ...por aqui o céu já limpou ,tarde quente ,com 25.2ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Abr 2018 às 18:26)

Boas  por  aqui já  pingou  coisa pouca,  algumas abertas  e sol bem  quente. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2018 às 19:28)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2018 às 21:59)

Boas...ainda noite tropical ,com 21.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 25.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (23 Abr 2018 às 22:22)

Boas. Noite primaveril. Céu limpo.
20.1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2018 às 23:34)

Ora boas,

Cá fica a reportagem sobre o "estado da neve" na serra da Estrela na passada sexta-feira, 13 de abril.

Como já referi algures no fórum no próprio dia, estava muito bem composta a serra. Para cima dos 1400 metros o manto branco era omnipresente e, nos pontos mais altos - planalto da Torre (encoberto) e cântaros, atingia certamente alguns metros de altura.

Assim, o que começou com uma simples, e rápida, subida ao Caramulo para "ver se se via a neve da serra ao longe", acabou por se transformar numa mais demorada subida à Estrela propriamente dita. O "azar" de não se ver praticamente nada desde o Caramulo, acabou por se transformar numa sorte pois a serra estava linda... 

Ao chegar a Mangualde começava a ver-se melhor a vertente ocidental da serra; o momento certo para dar um saltinho até ao miradouro da Senhora do Castelo.



Serra da Estrela from Mangualde, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra da Estrela from Mangualde, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

De Mangualde até quase à descida para Manteigas foi uma viagem muito triste...  a paisagem que nos rodeia está quase completamente carbonizada. E foi só depois daquela paisagem dantesca e deprimente ter ficado para trás que a máquina lá voltou a colaborar, numa breve paragem com vista para o vale do Zêzere. Prometia... 



Zêzere Glacial Valley. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Em pleno vale glaciar do Zêzere, resplandecente de beleza natural, começava já a vislumbra-se a grande camada de "açúcar" que havia lá por cima. O Cântaro Raso dominava a vista.


Zêzere Glacial Valley. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr



Zêzere Glacial Valley. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Um bocadinho mais acima e a vista era ainda melhor; a acompanhar o Cântaro Raso estava agora o Magro e a neve cada vez mais evidente.



Zêzere Glacial Valley. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Ao chegar ao Covão d'Ametade, o ambiente, até então primaveril, do vale transforma-se e voltamos ao inverno; a neve rodeia-nos. Muita gente por lá naquele dia. O Zêzere continuava cheio até acima, nunca o tinha visto tão cheio.



Covão d'Ametade. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Covão d'Ametade. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A coisa não estava para grandes caminhadas a pé e, por isso, só dava mesmo para subir até Piornos de carro. Com umas paragens pelo meio para admirar a deslumbrante paisagem nevada do maciço central da Estrela! 



Covão d'Ametade and Cântaro Gordo. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Covão d'Ametade and Cântaros. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Covão d'Ametade and Cântaros. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Zêzere Glacial Valley. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cântaro Magro and Cântaro Gordo. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cântaro Gordo. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Birchwood. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pinewood. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pinewood. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Já nos Piornos, a vasta panorâmica sobre a Nave de Santo António e os Cântaros escarpados, tudo coberto por uma alva e espessa camada de neve tão depressa não abandonará as minhas retinas. E quando abandonar, bom... bastará ver as fotos...  Estava deslumbrante, também nunca tinha visto esta parte da serra assim, completamente branca.



Nave de Santo António. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nave de Santo António. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nave de Santo António. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nave de Santo António, Cântaros Raso, Magro and Gordo. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E já a caminho da Covilhã, uma breve paragem para admirar as azuis águas da Lagoa do Viriato, rodeadas por um "mar" de branco.



Lagoa do Viriato. Serra da Estrela Natural Park, 13-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Das Penhas da Saúde para baixo a neve rapidamente desapareceu de vista e na pousada já não havia nada.
Só foi pena não ter dado para ir até à Torre, mas mesmo assim valeu bem a pena a aventura!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2018 às 15:16)

Boas ...hoje a trabalhar para a máxima do ano ,com 26.5ºC e meio nublado e abafado .


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Abr 2018 às 15:25)

Boas  pela serra a temperatura nos  25 o vento de norte, bastante carregado para o lado de Dor nelas do Zêzere,  Fundão e Pampilhosa da Serra. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2018 às 15:29)

Trovoada perto de Pedrogão Grande, Leiria


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Abr 2018 às 16:01)

Bastante carregado para o lado do piodao, vide, bastante  bruma hoje não vejo nem o montemuro nem o caramulo. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2018 às 16:14)

*27.7ºC*
Dia mais quente do ano!!
Já anda fumo para os lados de Mangualde novamente, a fazer lembrar o Verão passado...


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 16:17)

A serra do Caramulo "produziu" uma célula jeitosa :


----------



## Pek (24 Abr 2018 às 16:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Ora boas,
> 
> Cá fica a reportagem sobre o "estado da neve" na serra da Estrela na passada sexta-feira, 13 de abril.
> 
> ...



Magnífica reportagem, um dos melhores da Serra da Estrela que já vi


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 16:39)




----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 16:47)

É pena não haver ninguém a relatar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Abr 2018 às 16:48)

Bom a célula está com deslocamento para sul sobre a serra do Caramulo, no entanto quer-me parecer que os raios são maioritariamente intra-nuvem.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Abr 2018 às 16:55)

Dia bem quente por aqui! Neste momento a trovoada anda na área e já se faz ouvir bem. Já caíram umas pingas e a temperatura baixou um pouco.


----------



## keipha (24 Abr 2018 às 17:02)

Trovoada na zona de campo de besteiros. Relato de forte granizo tambem

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2018 às 17:36)

Caiu algum granizo na Torre, visível no chão do bar da estância de ski. 

Hoje a máxima na Torre foi de *17,6ºC*. A espessura da neve já teve uma redução significativa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Abr 2018 às 18:00)




----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 19:52)




----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2018 às 19:58)

Célula formou-se a Sul de Viseu, alguem relata?


----------



## excalibas (24 Abr 2018 às 20:03)

Por Bragança seguimos com 22ºC e uma nuvem de trovoada enorme a crescer por cima de nós:


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 20:06)

excalibas disse:


> Por Bragança seguimos com 22ºC e uma nuvem de trovoada enorme a crescer por cima de nós:


Espetacular!


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Abr 2018 às 21:06)

Por aqui fiquei a ver a trovoada passar toda ao lado. Apenas choveu um pouco aqui na vila, mas que nem chegou a correr estrada fora.

Ao que parece na Zona de Oleiros a chuva foi bem intensa.

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radi...-e-granizo-provocaram-corte-de-estradas-19-30


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2018 às 21:23)

Boas...noite calma ,com 19.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.2ºC / 27.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2018 às 10:54)

Boas ...mais um dia há primavera ,com 24.1ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Serrano (25 Abr 2018 às 11:03)

Está a aquecer... 18.6°C no Sarzedo!


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2018 às 16:06)

Uma caminhada esta manhã nas montanhas, muito calor e muita neve aos 1800 / 1900m de altitude.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2018 às 17:53)

Boas ...hoje já dá para estornicar ,este sol dá uma pedra ,com 28.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Abr 2018 às 18:28)

Já com bastante desenvolvimento, pode ser que dê alguma coisa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2018 às 19:42)

Boas ...hoje foi a trabalhar para a máxima...29.6ºC ,final de tarde com sol doentio ,com 26.6ºC...ainda está um sufoco .


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Abr 2018 às 21:36)

Boa noite, tempo quente, de manhã algum nevoeiro que dissipou pelas 11:00. De momento 17,0°C, hoje estive na horta todo o dia, registei está célula para este, desculpem a qualidade, tirei com um telemóvel antigo





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2018 às 22:14)

Boas...parece uma noite de verão...ainda com 21.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Pek (26 Abr 2018 às 01:19)

Dan disse:


> Uma caminhada esta manhã nas montanhas, muito calor e muita neve aos 1800 / 1900m de altitude.



A tundra sanabresa. Belas fotos


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Abr 2018 às 07:47)

Bom dia, tal como ontem nevoeiro por aqui com 10,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2018 às 11:09)

Pek disse:


> Magnífica reportagem, um dos melhores da Serra da Estrela que já vi


Obrigado Pek!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2018 às 11:16)

Boas ....já vai fazendo ,sol quente ,com 22.2ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2018 às 13:50)

Boas hoje a temperatura mais baixa...mas o sol até estala ,com 24.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Abr 2018 às 15:58)

Pinhão, Santa Bárbara (IPMA) registou *33,2°C* de máxima, no dia de ontem (25/04).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2018 às 16:54)

Boas ...a tarde continua e mais quente,algumas nuvens em volta ,com 26.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2018 às 21:45)

Boas...hoje com vento de WNW,já tenho por cá a noite mais fresca ,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Abr 2018 às 21:53)

Boas, vento fraco a moderado de Sul, 13,1°C, máxima de 26,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2018 às 13:21)

Boas ...hoje melhor ambiente na rua ,com sol...mas sem ser doentio ,com 20.9ºC e vento de WNW mais saudável .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2018 às 16:57)

Boas ...nuvens e sol ,vento já moderado de WNW,a mundança está vai chegando ,com 20.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2018 às 22:15)

Boas...voltamos ao tempo fresquinho ,com 10.6ºC e vento de WNW.


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Abr 2018 às 23:52)

Boas  por aqui  o dia  amanheceu fresco com a temperatura  nos 7.2 a medida que o dia foi avançando  o céu foi ficando  mais nublado  ainda apanhei chuviscos pela serra. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (28 Abr 2018 às 02:10)

Boas. Nublado com 10.1°C // 65%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (28 Abr 2018 às 11:15)

Ambiente mais fresco no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 10.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2018 às 11:38)

Boas ....hoje mais fresquinho...muito bom ,com 14.4ºC e algumas nuvens .

Dados de ontem 8.9ºC / 21.8ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Abr 2018 às 16:31)

Boas ,  por aqui arrefeceu  e também  já  começou a chover. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2018 às 17:23)

Boas...só nublado e algum vento,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## Thomar (28 Abr 2018 às 17:55)

Não aqui ninguém de Viseu e arredores?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Abr 2018 às 17:56)

Thomar disse:


> Não aqui ninguém de Viseu e arredores?



Moi. Bem no centro da cidade.


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Abr 2018 às 18:00)

Chove forte agora. 
Já abrandou. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Abr 2018 às 18:51)

Neva na gralheira. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2018 às 19:06)

Boa tarde,

Na aldeia de Azinhoso (Mogadouro) caiu há pouco um curto aguaceiro de gotas grossas. É visível uma célula bastante grande para os lados de Montesinho. 

Nota-se a descida de temperatura, sigo com 10.2°c.

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2018 às 19:15)

Boas...céu já muito nublado...mas sem chuva,temperatura a descer,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Abr 2018 às 19:52)

já neva na torre este ano a concessão do sky deve estar muito feliz


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2018 às 20:25)

Boas ...vai pingando e já faz ,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Abr 2018 às 20:42)

Boa noite, vai chuvendo desde as 16:00 com 4,2mm e 9,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sirilo (28 Abr 2018 às 21:19)

Neve em Loriga mas sem acumulação. (770 m)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2018 às 21:36)

Boas...aguaceiros fracos,com 7.8ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Abr 2018 às 08:31)

Por aqui vão caindo uns aguaceiros. Mas neste momento o sol dá o ar da sua graça.


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Abr 2018 às 09:18)

Boas  aguaceiro forte durante breves instantes. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2018 às 09:50)




----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2018 às 10:00)




----------



## Snifa (29 Abr 2018 às 10:19)

Bom dia,

Aqui na aldeia de Azinhoso (Mogadouro) a uns 700 metros de altitude, sigo com uns frios 5.6°c e vento por vezes forte que aumenta muito o desconforto térmico,  sabe bem a lareira 

Vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos e gelados. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (29 Abr 2018 às 10:21)

6°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã com alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Abr 2018 às 10:21)

Por aqui trovejou , Cai forte agora com 6.9

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Abr 2018 às 10:23)

Bom dia, trovoada,  8,4°C e 7,4mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (29 Abr 2018 às 12:11)

chuva forte com algum granizo e 2 fortes trovões agora! 
tremeu tudo


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2018 às 12:14)

Aguaceiros de neve com alguma acumulação aos 1300m.












Por vezes nevava com bastante intensidade.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2018 às 12:20)

Dan disse:


> Aguaceiros de neve com alguma acumulação aos 1300m.
> Por vezes nevava com bastante intensidade.


Quase em maio e ver as árvores completamente despidas e a neve a cair é obra...


----------



## Bajorious (29 Abr 2018 às 12:38)

Bom dia. Mínima de 6.3°C esta noite. Actual 9.5°C sem chuva. Nuvens e descarga a Este aqui tá quieto...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2018 às 12:44)

Boas ...voltamos ao inverno ,com frio e alguma chuva ,com 11.4ºC e de momento algum sol e o céu com muitas nuvens,de 2.0mm.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Abr 2018 às 13:10)

Belíssimo dia de inverno em Viseu.


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2018 às 13:49)

Por volta das 13 horas tivemos, por aqui, uma granizada com partículas de gelo muito pequenas. A temperatura nessa altura era de 7ºC. 





8,6ºC por agora.


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Abr 2018 às 13:59)

Boas pela Serra do Acor Neve c acumulacao a partir dos 1200 mts acabei de chegar apnhei ainda um bom nevao bem como algum granizo que passou novemente a neve., Tudo isto devido a Uma celula que passou quando por la estava , ainda trovejou e relampejou.












Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (29 Abr 2018 às 14:23)

Já nevou durante escassos momentos no Sarzedo, mas com o sol a aparecer do outro lado da serra... contrastes do tempo!


----------



## huguh (29 Abr 2018 às 14:40)

mais granizo neste momento com intensidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2018 às 15:39)

"ATENÇÃO!
Há já acumulação no Alto de Espinho no IP4.
Fotos enviadas: Júlio Paiva












"




"Serra do Marão.
Fotos enviadas por Lúcia Cristina."


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2018 às 16:19)

Boas...sol e por vezes alguns pingos puxados pelo vento ,com 11.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2018 às 16:47)




----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Abr 2018 às 17:05)

Os aguaceiros Vao sucedendo , ainda a pouco caiu granizo ,por certo na Serra a Neve continua a car.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Abr 2018 às 17:17)

Boas,  por aqui vai chuvendo fraco, vento moderado de SW e temperatura baixa nos 9,4°C, precipitação em 9,9mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2018 às 17:25)

Por aqui também em regime de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, mas sempre acompanhados de alguma precipitação sólida, em alguns momentos só precipitação sólida. Tem sido granizo muito pequeno e algum graupel em fusão. 6º C por agora.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Abr 2018 às 18:51)

Boas, vista respectivamente para Sul e para Sudoeste








Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Abr 2018 às 19:21)

Fresquinho com 8,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2018 às 19:22)

"Para mais tarde recordar... #Montalegre sempre a surpreender.
Final do RallyCross debaixo de uma tempestade de neve! Inédito!"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2018 às 19:47)

Boas...já faz ,ainda algumas manchas negras no horizonte ,com 9.1ºC e vento de WNW .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2018 às 21:44)

Boas ...céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 6.8ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Abr 2018 às 23:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Para mais tarde recordar... #Montalegre sempre a surpreender.
> Final do RallyCross debaixo de uma tempestade de neve! Inédito!"



Sim eu vi agora no facebook. O rallycross teve piso seco, piso molhado e neve foi incrivel


----------



## Bajorious (30 Abr 2018 às 00:23)

Boas. Pouco nublado agora.
4.7°C // 74%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Abr 2018 às 06:50)

Bom dia, céu nublado e 6,5°C com 1,0mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Abr 2018 às 08:29)

Boas, céu mais aberto com 8,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2018 às 12:45)

Boas ...alguma chuva durante a noite,dei 1.0mm,a alvorada foi com céu limpo  e ,de momento meio nublado e vento fraco,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## huguh (30 Abr 2018 às 16:41)

chuva intensa agora, pingas bem grossas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2018 às 18:50)

Boas...ainda meio nublado pela zona ,com 11.3ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 5.5ºC / 13.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Abr 2018 às 19:59)

Boas por aqui dia de ceu muito nublado em especial Durante a tarde prla Serra a temperatura nos 10 ,ainda era visivel alguma Neve , a serra da Estrella esta bem carregada novemente.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Abr 2018 às 20:11)

Boas, 11,9°C com algumas pingas durante a tarde, rendeu mais 0,2mm. Total 1,2mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2018 às 21:45)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e algum fresco de NW,com 9.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 14.7ºC e 1.0mm.

Mês termina de nos 61.0mm.


----------

